# Double Eingabe Felder sind nicht Leer



## Crusher55 (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo liebe Community,

habe ein Problem bezüglich meiner Double Eingabefelder, da sie bei Aufruf der Seite standartmäßig mit 0 eingetragen sind und nicht Leer.

Habe viel drüber Recherchiert und bin auf folgender System-Property gestoßen.

org.apache.el.parser.COERCE_TO_ZERO

Nur weiß ich nicht wo ich den Code hinzufügen muss, in der Anleitung steht das ich das im Startskript des Servers einfügen muss, doch ich weis nicht wo ich den finde.

Nutze: Eclipse und Jboss 7.1

Danke


----------



## Neaera (21. Jul 2014)

Nimm Double und nicht double, die Wrapper klasse kannst du auf null setzen => es wird nichts angezeigt.


----------

